# Configurer serveur VPN OS X 10.5



## Kalash (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je dois configurer un serveur Mac comme serveur VPN pour nos clients (Windows, Linux et mac).

Le serveur à 2 carte réseau, une directement connectée à internet et l'autre sur un réseau privé. Si j'active le serveur VPN dans "Server Admin" et que je me connecte depuis un poste client tout fonctionne à merveille sauf que je ne peux qu'accéder à la machine sur laquelle je me suis connecté.

Un petit exemple :
Je me connecte au VPN 45.45.23.206 (interface public du serveur Mac), le serveur me donne l'adresse 192.168.1.238. Je dois accéder au réseau 192.168.1.0/24 qui se trouve sur l'autre interface du serveur Mac. 

Comment configurer ceci ?

Quand je me connecte, le serveur mac crée une interface virtuelle "ppp0" où il met l'adresse 45.45.23.206. Comment configurer cette interface virtuelle ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## jjgoldman (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
le fait d'utiliser les deux interfaces t'oblige à configurer un bridge entre les deux interfaces, sur linux je sais faire, sur xserver, j'en sais trop rien ... Ne serait-il pas plus simple de passer par un switch et un modem routeur qui fait du passthrough et d'utiliser simplement une interface de ton serveur ?
De plus, ton vpn, c'est du pptp ou du l2tp ?


----------



## Kalash (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
Merci de ton début de réponse, ça va m'aider dans mes recherches.

Il n'est malheureusement pas possible de passer par un routeur car ces serveurs doivent être directement connecté sur internet (hébergement de site Web, DNS, mail etc...)

J'utilise le protocole PPTP. Si qqn à des infos pour cette configuration je suis preneur.


----------



## jjgoldman (23 Janvier 2008)

T'as une ip fixe pour ta connection internet ?
Ton accès est fourni avec quelle technologie ?
Le fait d'héberger des services ne t'oblige pas à avoir une patte réseau directement connectée, tu peux passer par un routeur et rediriger les ports ...


----------



## Kalash (23 Janvier 2008)

Je travail dans une entreprise qui fait de l'hébergement de serveur, nous avons une centaines de serveur à gérer et ceci ce fait par accès VPN pour nous et nos clients. Actuellement nous avons 2 machines Windows Server 2003 qui se charge de gérer le VPN (VPN + routage) et j'ai pour mission de remplacer ces 2 machines Windows par 2 machines Mac Server.
Nous avons plusieur plage d'adresse IP fixe pour les connexions internet.

Les 2 machines qui gère le VPN, gère également le DNS et le mail pour nos clients et je suis obligé de garder la même configuration que les machines Windows : il ne peut pas y avoir 2 IP différentes pour le VPN et les autres service ce qui arriverai si je passe par un routeur car la migratio doit être complétement transparente pour nos clients. 


Bref je vais continuer mon investigation car si c'est possible à faire sous Windows, tout doit être possible sur mac.


Edit : pour être plus claire voici ma question :

Comment router tous les packets qui arrivent sur l'interface en0 vers l'interface en1.


----------



## jjgoldman (23 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement, tu n'as pas 50 solutions ...


Edit : pour être plus claire voici ma question :
Comment router tous les packets qui arrivent sur l'interface en0 vers l'interface en1


C'était bien ça que j'avais compris 

Peut être faut-il voir du côté d'une route statique entre les deux interfaces ?

Essaie de voir comment est faite la table de routage des windows et vérifie l'existence ou non d'une route statique, après tu pourras toujours faire la même chose avec le mac ; dans la mesure ou tu as des ip fixes, ça doit pouvoir suffire et fonctionner

bonne chance

edit : regarde du côté de l'Assistant réglage de passerelle (applications/serveur)


----------



## Kalash (24 Janvier 2008)

l'Assistant réglage de passerelle, non merci, j'ai essayé une fois il a tout bousillé la config déjà en place (DNS, DHCP) et à reconfigurer les adresses IP. Tout ça pour aucun résultat.

J'ai regardé la configuration du côté de Windows, le serveur créer une interface virtuelle et distribue l'adresse de cette NIC virtuelle aux utilisateurs VPN, cette interface est bridgée avec le réseau voulu.


----------



## Kalash (24 Janvier 2008)

En faite je cherche dans le vide depsui 2-3 jours, le VPN sur mac est parfaitement fonctionnel, je peux sans problème accéder à mon sous-réseau "privé" cependant il me faut presque 20 sec pour afficher une page web de mon sous réseau (moins d'une seconde avec un serveur VPN PC) alors je en vous explique pas la facilité que j'aurai à faire du remote desktop. 

Le requête Ping avec un serveur Windows sont d'environ 19ms alors qu'avec le serveur Mac elle dépasse les 10'000ms...

Je remarque que les détails de la connexion que la compression est désactivée alors que lors d'une connexion sur un serveur VPN Windows il y a une compression MPPC. 

Comment activer un mode de compression sur un serveur Mac ??


----------

